
Releasing BadgerDB v2.0: Compression, Encryption and Caching - mrjn
https://blog.dgraph.io/post/releasing-badger-v2/
======
mrjn
BadgerDB is an embeddable key-value DB written in Go language. We’re excited
to release BadgerDB’s v2.0, which introduces compression, encryption and
integrates with Ristretto for caching. If you’re a Go user, do try it out!

------
A-AronBrown
Thanks to Badger coupled with msgpack we haven't touched our beloved SQLite in
over a year, and now might get to delete 3 more layers we've added on top

